# Material swap?



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey all, Iam wanting to use the 8wt. more this year and need to tie up some flies. I have a good bit of fresh water stuff for panfish, trout, and steelhead. Looking for saltwater baitfish stuff, clousers, deciever and the like. If intrested let me know and I can generate a more detailed list. Thanks.


----------

